# AppleWorks Order holding me up against deadline!



## Boyko (Mar 27, 2002)

Last Thursday, I ordered AppleWorks - Educational (I couldn't just walk into the store and buy it - despite the fact that it's 4 minutes from my house)

As of Tuesday I haven't recieved it.  Sure, It'll take a while - but the thing was sent FedEx ground - and I got an invoice for AppleWorks via USPS on Monday.

Wouldn't it have made more sense to send AppleWorks via USPS, so that I could have gotten it *with* the Invoice?

That said, I'm running up against a deadline on April 3.  I've got a 20 page report to do - I did 2 pages on my PC so I've got 18 pages left... and I don't have a word processor.

Essentially, this order is holding me up - and, "Casual Piracy" be damned, if I have to beg/borrow a copy of a word processor - any word processor - from a mac using friend, I will. 

Also, why the hell does AppleWorks not support spellchecking as you type, when Mail.app does - heck, I think spellchecking as you type is built into the Aqua APIs if I'm not mistaken.  

Brian.


----------



## apb3 (Mar 27, 2002)

didn't the old CDs that came with iMacs and Performas and the like have appleworks on it? You could install that and update online... Or jst use it in classic for now.

Textedit is pretty cool too. If you're in a jam, try it. there are numerous packages that will let you try out their software for a demo period before paying. check versiontracker. I think OmniGroup has a decent WP.

OR.... take your iPod to CompUSA and copy Word for X.....


----------



## Boyko (Mar 27, 2002)

I got my Mac - my first mac - last friday.  It didn't come with AppleWorks, cause it's a G4 PowerMac... and I don't have (or want, or need) an iPod.  The "toy" is too expensive.

So, neither of those suggestions are really going to help much.


----------



## apb3 (Mar 27, 2002)

the ipod thing was a joke referencing a cnet article a while back.

did you try version tracker? Is there some reason you absolutely need appleworks to do your WPing?


----------



## Boyko (Mar 27, 2002)

I would, but this is my senior thesis.  I tried AbiWord but I couldn't get it to work - furthermore when I tried AbiWord for the PC it messed up on Centering.

It wouldn't be so bad, I just need three things:

Spellcheck.
Headers, Footers, and Footnotes
OSX Nativity (I'm having trouble getting my printer to work in Classic.)


----------



## Boyko (Mar 27, 2002)

It arrived today.

*sheepish green.*

Sorry.


----------



## apb3 (Mar 27, 2002)

great news!

Make a backup copy now.......


----------



## Boyko (Mar 28, 2002)

How do I make a backup copy?

Brian.


----------



## Koelling (Mar 30, 2002)

You could burn it but since you already have the cd I don't know what the point of that would be. More logically he meant back up your Thesis by uploading it to your idisk or to a separate disk.


----------



## apb3 (Mar 31, 2002)

Thank you. Exactly what I meant. 



> _Originally posted by Koelling _
> *You could burn it but since you already have the cd I don't know what the point of that would be. More logically he meant back up your Thesis by uploading it to your idisk or to a separate disk. *


----------

